# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  اليوم  الثلاثاء ( 21 رمضان ) الإفطار السنوي لأعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لايـن .,,.

## Deimos

*بعد التشاور مع الأعضاء تم تحديد يوم الثلاثاء القادم ( 21 رمضان ) موعداً للإفطار السنوي لأعضاء المنبر بحدائق الهيلتون .. 

يمكن أن يأتي كل عضو بما يستطيع من وجبات أو مشروبات الإفطار الإعتيادية ...


كورنر :
أنا حاجز البلح ماتتعبو نفسكم وتجيبو بلح ... :ANSmile31:


[caution] 
تم تغيير الموعد من السبت إلي الثلاثاء ( 21 رمضان ) بسبب مباراة المريخ والأمل عطبرة ...
نأسف ( للجهجهة ) ...
[/caution]
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*كدى ماضيعتونا ياعزو 
ماتزقوه شويه كدى عشان نكون 
حضورا 
افطار هنئ وشهي يارب 
وربنا يتقبل 
مووووووووووزه:-
شكلك عزابى الحاجز البلح من اقرب بقاله 
وتركبو مويه فى الكيس .. ياهو شغل العزابه بعرفو انا

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

كدى ماضيعتونا ياعزو 
ماتزقوه شويه كدى عشان نكون 
حضورا 
افطار هنئ وشهي يارب 
وربنا يتقبل 
مووووووووووزه:-
شكلك عزابى الحاجز البلح من اقرب بقاله 
وتركبو مويه فى الكيس .. ياهو شغل العزابه بعرفو انا





صاحبك شكلو شايقي 
تلقاهو قال اعبي لي قفيفة سغيرة من التمر اللّيلنا دا
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم 
ويجمعنا على الخير 
إنشاء الله 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*افطار شهي يارب وربنا يوفق 
وانا حاجز كبابي الشاي بس
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

كدى ماضيعتونا ياعزو 
ماتزقوه شويه كدى عشان نكون 
حضورا 
افطار هنئ وشهي يارب 
وربنا يتقبل 
مووووووووووزه:-
شكلك عزابى الحاجز البلح من اقرب بقاله 
وتركبو مويه فى الكيس .. ياهو شغل العزابه بعرفو انا



علي الطلاق لما تجي بإذن الله نعمل ليك فطور تاني :6ba5: .. 
فتحنا بوست للإقتراحات والشباب ما إتفقوا علي رأي وكل ما كان أقرب كل ما كان أحسن عشان العيد ومشغولياته .. 

مووووووووووزة مقشرة :
عزابي لمن بي غادي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

صاحبك شكلو شايقي 
تلقاهو قال اعبي لي قفيفة سغيرة من التمر اللّيلنا دا



الشوايقة مشهورين بالغتاتة :ANSmile08: :Swaffff: .. أحمدوا الله إني محسي ... لأنه لو كنت شايقي كان حعبي ليكم القفيفة الصغيرة دي حجار بدل التمر ... :z12z: وخصوصاً إنه الأيامات دي التمر غالي والتمرة بجنية ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

افطار شهي يارب وربنا يوفق 
وانا حاجز كبابي الشاي بس



إنت كدي أحجز مقعدك في الطيارة أول بعداك أحجز كبابي الشاي ... :1 (49):
*

----------


## acba77

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*شنو يا عزو ! 
البلح دا أنا ما حاجزوا من زمااااااان .
تسلل : 
خلاص إنت جيب ال ( بليله هاوس )
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*بالتوفيق ياشباب لو عملتوهو الاحد كان حصلناكم 
بس السبت في مدني الحبيبة .
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*انا بفتح ليكم بوست المباره
وعلي هديه الهداف 
بالكرب
التهديف من خارج خط طمنطاشر
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ..
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موسي المريخابي
					

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ..



خلاص موسي البكاي جا .. 

نبكي بس ..

:blb7::blb7::blb7:
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*مجتمعين دائما علي الخير
افطرو لي معاكم
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*رمضان كريم 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## ود الباقر

*يا جماعه السبت الكوره معا الامل وانا داير امشي
والناس مفروض تحاول تمشي ياربت نغيرو
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*معاً الى مزيد من الترابط والتاخي والتواصل

*

----------


## Deimos

*ود الباقر كورة الأمل يوم الجمعة السبت مناسب وخصوصا إنه إجازة
يوم الأحد فريق أون لاين لاعب ويوم الإثنين تقريبا المريخ لاعب معناها لو إتأجل من يوم السبت تاني إلا الثلاثاء
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يشاهد الموضوع حاليا 2 : (2 عضو و0 زائر )  
مايقومابي . مجد الدين شريف
شاااايفك قاعد في محل العضه !
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

ود الباقر كورة الأمل يوم الجمعة السبت مناسب وخصوصا إنه إجازة
يوم الأحد فريق أون لاين لاعب ويوم الإثنين تقريبا المريخ لاعب معناها لو إتأجل من يوم السبت تاني إلا الثلاثاء



 
المريخ لاعب السبت
*

----------


## hamdi73

*طيب و دى نحلها كيف ؟
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*كورة اون لاين يوم الاحد الناس تفطر وتتحرك علي الساحة ..

الشعبية طوالي :tfkeer:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يوم الاحد انسب يوم الناس تفطر وتمشي كورة منتخب اون لاين
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

بعد التشاور مع الأعضاء تم تحديد يوم السبت القادم ( 18 رمضان ) موعداً للإفطار السنوي لأعضاء المنبر بحدائق الهيلتون ..  

يمكن أن يأتي كل عضو بما يستطيع من وجبات أو مشروبات الإفطار الإعتيادية ...


كورنر :
أنا حاجز البلح ماتتعبو نفسكم وتجيبو بلح ... :ansmile31:




تصموا وتفطروا على خير 
ونحنا ماكم بادعوات
                        	*

----------


## عزيز عرديب

*يا جماعة السبت ولا الاحد
                        	*

----------


## عزيز عرديب

*انا غايتو شايف اقتراح افريكانو وجيه جدأ 

وممكن الناس تتفق عليهو
                        	*

----------


## المنصوري2008

*تحياتي للجميع
مقصر تب لكن والله ما قاعد استحمل الحاجات البعملوا فيها وليداتنا ديل
لذا غبت عنكم عن قصد ونفسيات واطه
كان سبت كان احد معاكم ... معاكم انشاء الله
وانا حاجز الفرشات علي (الطلاق) عزااااااابي وضمنت محل الفطور

خارج النص
سبت احد مامشكلة ورونا الساعة كام!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*سبت احد مامشكله 
المشكله الساعه طمنطاشر
                        	*

----------


## منص

*اقتراح :
يوم الثلاثاء افضل 
عشان اكبر كمية من الاعضاء يعرفو 
اسبوع فترة معقولة وعموماً حضور في وقت 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

سبت احد مامشكله 
المشكله الساعه طمنطاشر



 
الساعة طمنطــــــــــــاشر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## wadalhaja

*حددو موقفكم السبت ولا الاحد ومني ليكم بسبوسة كاااااااربة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

شنو يا عزو ! 
البلح دا أنا ما حاجزوا من زمااااااان .
تسلل : 
خلاص إنت جيب ال ( بليله هاوس )



البلح خط أحمر يا مايقومابي ... :14_6_12[1]:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

بالتوفيق ياشباب لو عملتوهو الاحد كان حصلناكم 
بس السبت في مدني الحبيبة .



عملناها الثلاثاء كيف معاك وكدي ما تجي ... :dn3:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

المريخ لاعب السبت



تم التعديل ياريس .. من يوم السبت إلي الثلاثاء .. 

الأحد صعبة شوية عشان كورة أون لاين والزمن ضيق ماحنقدر نقعد فترة كافية .. دايرين يوم خالي من أي إلتزام نحو المنبر أو المريخ ... بالتالي الثلاثاء هو الأنسب ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منص
					

اقتراح :
يوم الثلاثاء افضل 
عشان اكبر كمية من الاعضاء يعرفو 
اسبوع فترة معقولة وعموماً حضور في وقت 




100%

يوم الثـــــــــــــــلاثاء

:a12:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة (العجب24)
					

مجتمعين دائما علي الخير
افطرو لي معاكم




طيب ...


كورنر :
بتاكل كم عيشة ؟؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انا بفتح ليكم بوست المباره
وعلي هديه الهداف 
بالكرب
التهديف من خارج خط طمنطاشر



ممنوع دخول الكجوجاب ... :mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv ياهو المافطرنا ...
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

تم التعديل ياريس .. من يوم السبت إلي الثلاثاء .. 

الأحد صعبة شوية عشان كورة أون لاين والزمن ضيق ماحنقدر نقعد فترة كافية .. دايرين يوم خالي من أي إلتزام نحو المنبر أو المريخ ... بالتالي الثلاثاء هو الأنسب ...



 
الثـــــــــلاثاء المريخ مالاعب مع الميرغني في كسلا؟
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

ود الباقر كورة الأمل يوم الجمعة السبت مناسب وخصوصا إنه إجازة
يوم الأحد فريق أون لاين لاعب ويوم الإثنين تقريبا المريخ لاعب معناها لو إتأجل من يوم السبت تاني إلا الثلاثاء



قرط على التلات دى ياخ خلينا نلاقى الناس
انا عزابى على البلح زى ماقلت ليك
من بقاله وعليه مويه فى كيسو ؟؟
قولو خير
التلاتاء 31/8/2010
قلتو شنو؟

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

علي الطلاق لما تجي بإذن الله نعمل ليك فطور تاني :6ba5: .. 
فتحنا بوست للإقتراحات والشباب ما إتفقوا علي رأي وكل ما كان أقرب كل ما كان أحسن عشان العيد ومشغولياته .. 

مووووووووووزة مقشرة :
عزابي لمن بي غادي ...



مانى داير فطوركم التانى انا داير فطور الشله
كدى زى ماقتلك يالمحسى ظبط الوضع
موزه:::
محسى صايم دى كيف؟
 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

الشوايقة مشهورين بالغتاتة :ansmile08: :swaffff: .. أحمدوا الله إني محسي ... لأنه لو كنت شايقي كان حعبي ليكم القفيفة الصغيرة دي حجار بدل التمر ... :z12z: وخصوصاً إنه الأيامات دي التمر غالي والتمرة بجنية ...



انت متأكد ياعزو بتجيب لينا تمر ولا اسبيرات
دى تمره ولا بلالى صره الـ بى جنيه دى
لقيت محسى غتيت ياخ


*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

عملناها الثلاثاء كيف معاك وكدي ما تجي ... :dn3:



100  100 ان شاء الله انا علي موية البلح
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المنصوري2008
					

تحياتي للجميع
مقصر تب لكن والله ما قاعد استحمل الحاجات البعملوا فيها وليداتنا ديل
لذا غبت عنكم عن قصد ونفسيات واطه
كان سبت كان احد معاكم ... معاكم انشاء الله
وانا حاجز الفرشات علي (الطلاق) عزااااااابي وضمنت محل الفطور

خارج النص
سبت احد مامشكلة ورونا الساعة كام!!!!!!!!



يعني انتا عزابي زي اخوك خلاص نحنا علينا التسالي
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

قرط على التلات دى ياخ خلينا نلاقى الناس
انا عزابى على البلح زى ماقلت ليك
من بقاله وعليه مويه فى كيسو ؟؟
قولو خير
التلاتاء 31/8/2010
قلتو شنو؟




كشة المشتاق ...:icon4:

الثلاثاء مية مية .. انا بشتري ليك الكيس الفاضي
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*حضووور إن شاء الله ... ومعى ما لذَّ طعمه ... وخفَّ ثمنه إن شاء الله.
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

حضووور إن شاء الله ... ومعى ما لذَّ طعمه ... وخفَّ ثمنه إن شاء الله.



دي ( لغز ) ولا شنو يا محمدين ؟؟!!
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*حضور انشاء الله ومعاي البسبوسة
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*أفتح بوست تاني ياعذو ..
*

----------


## محمدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

دي ( لغز ) ولا شنو يا محمدين ؟؟!!



 أبداً ... دى أكل.
                        	*

----------


## عمده

*باذن الله انا جاي شايل اياديني
حضور باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم 
ويجمعنا على الخير 
إنشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## المنصوري2008

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المنصوري2008
					

عزااااااابي وضمنت محل الفطور

خارج النص
سبت احد مامشكلة ورونا الساعة كام!!!!!!!!









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

سبت احد مامشكله 
المشكله الساعه طمنطاشر









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

عملناها الثلاثاء كيف معاك وكدي ما تجي ... :dn3:



والله ياعبد العزيز الثلاثاء دي قصد عدييييييل يعني شنو ماقلنا سبت احد مامشكلة
بس الثلاثاء دي المشكلة ...... وبرضو جاييييييييين

داخل النص

برضو الساعة كاااااام ياتينا
طمنطاشر يعني 6 مساء اظنو!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## المنصوري2008

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يعني انتا عزابي زي اخوك خلاص نحنا علينا التسالي



اقترح فرشه خاصة بالعزابة
شرطاً تكون في حتة (مضلمة)
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

كشة المشتاق ...:icon4:

الثلاثاء مية مية .. انا بشتري ليك الكيس الفاضي



مساهمه فعاله يامجد والله
ماتم اجرك اشتريلك بليحات ختهن فى الكيس
وانا بوصف ليك مكان ازيار اغشاهن بلهن بى مويه ونتقابل هناك

لكن آجنا جنس شوق هو؟؟

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المنصوري2008
					

اقترح فرشه خاصة بالعزابة
شرطاً تكون في حتة (مضلمة)



ورى الساون 
ههههههههههههههههه
حفله هى فطور ياالمنصورى
فى ركن قصى دى الا تكون جالدو؟؟؟

*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*فووووووووق..

وطلب تثبيت للبوست دا...
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

ممنوع دخول الكجوجاب ... :mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv ياهو المافطرنا ...



انشاء الله يوم التلاتاء المغرب ما يأذن زاتوووووووو
بالكروكي:
قناه الشروق شمس السودان التي لا تغيب
:dan1::dan1::dan1:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كورنر :
أنا حاجز البلح ماتتعبو نفسكم وتجيبو بلح ... :ANSmile31:

:14_6_12[1]:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

شنو يا عزو ! 
البلح دا أنا ما حاجزوا من زمااااااان .
تسلل : 
خلاص إنت جيب ال ( بليله هاوس )



 هى لكن كده بلحكم ده مابقى كله فطور..اقصد فطوركم ده مابقى كله بلح
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*مساء الخير عليكم جميعا 

قبل كم يوم او اسبوع تقريبا احد الاخوان الاعضاء فتح 

بوست لافطار مريخاب اون لاين الجماعي وكان اتحدد ليهو يوم الثلاثاء الجاي 

وانا لي يومين مادخلت المنتدى جيت لقيت البوست مافي فحبيت اعرف

هل البرنامج قائم ولا لا
*

----------


## سيطره

*انا زاتى داير اعرف معاك
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*دا اللبوست بتاع الافطار ولا في واحد غيرو


غايتو كان دا هو يبقا غايتو جنس غايتو

الهمه
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*يا اخواننا بكرة (21/رمضان) الافطار السنوى لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين ولا لا...

*

----------


## Deimos

*حضووووووووور
بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*والإفطار قائم في موعده إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*قائم باذن الله تعالى ,,
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*البلح دي لعبتي
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*طيب مفروض كل زول يحدد الحاجات الحيجيبها معاهو
*

----------


## أوهاج

*ده كلام جميل
حضور ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) أوهاج, عبد العزيز24 

إزيك ياعزنا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*منتظرنكم بكرا انشاء الله
واي زول يجيب كيس عيش\:1 (26):
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*يا ود المامون انا والله غير البسبوسة ما عندي ليك اي حاجة
*

----------


## ود الباقر

*يا جماعه انا كان راى انو ندفع شير ونمشي لزول يعمل لينا الاكل كلو
لكن ما مشكلة
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*والله شيرنق برضو ظريفة نشوف راي الجماعة
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*حضوووووووووور إن شاء الله ...
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*مافي زمن تاني نلم الشيرينق .
بس كل زول يجيب معاه حاجه من بيتو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*مفروض يسموا البوست ده بلح اون لاين الجماعي
كلللللللللللللللللللكم متشاكلين في البلح 
غايتو جنس غايتو
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*فووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*فووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## Deimos

*اليوم الإفطار السنوي للمنبر ... حضورك واجب وطني ...

كل واحد يجيب معاه حاجة والعندهم عربات عليهم بالمشروبات والموية والفرشات ..
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

اليوم الإفطار السنوي للمنبر ... حضورك واجب وطني ...

كل واحد يجيب معاه حاجة والعندهم عربات عليهم بالمشروبات والموية والفرشات ..



سمعا وطاعة يا  24 فى الموعد ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*حضور بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*حضور باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

حضور باذن الله



أهم حاجه البسبوسه والكنافه :pftroest:
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*أنا فى حدائق الهيلتون منتظركم . ومعاى زميل من المؤلفة قلوبهم .
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
عبد العزيز24, محمدين, وجدي

أقبــــــــــــض  ... عشان بعدين ما تجي تقول لي ما شفت البوست ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

أنا فى حدائق الهيلتون منتظركم . ومعاى زميل من المؤلفة قلوبهم .



فووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا أخوانا الجاي منو والما جاي منو ؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

يا أخوانا الجاي منو والما جاي منو ؟



‏

نتمني حضور الجميع ..
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*حضور ان شاء الله
*

----------


## Deimos

*هووووووووووووي الساعة 5:10 الناس تتحرك بعد ده ...
*

----------


## محمدين

*الساعة الآن 5:58 مساء ... غير الطير ما شايف حاجة.
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا سلام...والله الواحد نفسو يكون معاكم....
يا أفريكانو دايرين فاتحة كبيرة لفك العوارض....


*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*بعد ما تفطروا نكون إحنا يادوب بنفطر......
تسلموا من العين....
ربنا يحفظكم يا درر.....
ربنا يحفظكم يا قمم.....
ربنا يحفظكم يا صفوه....

*

----------

